# Need advice first tyme build noobie lol



## TweedleG (Mar 10, 2011)

I did a lot of research but technology just have no limit 
I already checked the new intel amd build forum no need to send me a link of dat

My goal is to build a beast pc I will be doing some overclocking with it just to have fun also wanted to have a good video card so theres no need to replace it in coming years. I will be playing pc games often just cant wait for this build im jumping from my old pentium 4 integreted video card to i5 2500k i know there would be a huge difference lol

So things I already bought:

Case: COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Sound card: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional 70SB088600002 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card

Things I decided to buy:

Motherboard: ASUS P8P67 DELUXE (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W

Power supply:SeaSonic X760 (SS-760KM) 760W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91, 80Plus Gold Certified, Active PFC Power Supply

Ram:CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8

Video card: Want to have the new geforce gtx 500 series so decide to get the 560 ti there are a lot of diferrent brands but i found out this is the most suggested one from my research
MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Harddrive: Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Heatsink: COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7

Dvd rom drive:LITE-ON Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 24X DVD Writer LightScribe Support

Things ill be adding after a year:

Bluray combo drive, maybe another 1tb harddrive and also fan controller just for fun

So there is my pc build I have some question related to my build before I purchased the stuff.

1. Should i go with i5 2500k or save money and buy the i7 2600k still cant decide which one to go for but i dont think ill be running software dat will need hyper threading.

2. Is my power supply too much so should i downgrade to seasonic-x660

3. Is it worthy to buy geforce gtx 560 or should i just downgrade to 
geforce gtx 460 

4.The ram im buying corsair Vengeance has three types of latency 
8-8-8-24, 9-9-9-24, 9-10-9-27 which one is the best from this three

5. My last question is my cpu cooler will be enough if i did an overclock with my cpu just asking because this cooler is preety cheap

I would appreciate every help I can get Thank u


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Stay with the 2500k, the price jump does not reflect a great performance increase unless you're specifically using software that _really_ benefits from hyper threading.

PSU is good, don't go lower. I think the 560 is worth the extra price personally.

8-8-8-24 is the faster of the RAM timings you listed, although you won't realistically notice a difference -- don't pay much extra for this if you don't want to.

You'll be quite happy with the hyper 212.

Only other comment is that modern mobo's have pretty decent onboard audio. I always recommend trying out the onboard first, if you find you don't care for it, you can order the sound card after the fact. Just a thought and a way to save some extra money.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above. 4GB (2X2 ma6tched pair) is more than enough RAM and you avoid any issues with the 4GB sticks.


----------



## TweedleG (Mar 10, 2011)

hhnq04 said:


> Stay with the 2500k, the price jump does not reflect a great performance increase unless you're specifically using software that _really_ benefits from hyper threading.
> 
> PSU is good, don't go lower. I think the 560 is worth the extra price personally.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice bro
Im just going to stick with i5 2500k 
I got the soundcard for 60 bucks with tax its not a bad deal and I have logitech Z-5500 which I can play with


----------



## TweedleG (Mar 10, 2011)

Tyree said:


> As above. 4GB (2X2 ma6tched pair) is more than enough RAM and you avoid any issues with the 4GB sticks.


Thanks for the advice you just save me 50 bucks lol


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Onboard sound is also real impressive now. You could hold off on the dedicated card for now and save some more money.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Build looks very nice and I agree with the great advice my team mates *Tyree *and *hhnq04 * have given you.


----------

